# Anyone do origami? (photos)



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

It is the only art I can do, perhaps because it is a geometrical and mathematical art. Typically, art is "exempt" from normal scientific laws, which is perhaps why I can do this art, instead, involving paper and straight lines. Below are some photos of past foldings.








I believe this is a less complex version of Kawasaki's Rose. Folded with cheap black paper.








A surprisingly difficult model. Diagrams here.








A simple pyramid. Folded with american aluminum foil paper.








My own invention. SImple 3-D flower, folded with printer paper.








Box, very good model. Folded with a large 12" sheet of craft paper.








Goldfish, folded with american aluminum foil paper.








A bad shot of a butterfly. Folded with my homemade aluminum foil paper.








A all-time favorite model, a 2-tone bee, designed by Marc Kirschenbaum.








A 3-D sea shell. Folded with my homemade aluminum foil paper.








Long-horned beetle. Messy model, the horns are formed by teasing, smashing and torturing large amounts of excess paper. The horns are MUCH slimmer in the designers pictures; maybe he used a hydraulic press! I might also add I'm a purist; no cuts, no glue and (usually) a square.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

I've tried it, but didn't have much of a knack...I think it is cool though...Awesome work you've done there.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice work! You make your own paper?

I love origami. It is a different language, reading the forms. 
It always makes me happy to go on a folding binge. 

I started with one of those page-a-day calendars, where you use the page from the previous day to do the current form? 
By the end of the year, I was able to do some pretty complex ones.
By then I was hooked!

It is a great holiday craft for ornaments and making boxes. 
Your work is inspiring.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I can do some of the more simple ones, such as the swan, etc. I would love to learn more, but I have so many crafts I do that I have never devoted much time to the oragami


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I have made hundreds of the flying bird----is that the same as the swan?

You can pull its tail and the wings flap up and down.

Whenever we are some place where a child is bored from needing to sit still and be quiet-----------I'll fold a couple birds in differnt sizes to help him spend his time.

Its always fun to see some little kid light up when I pull the tail and the wings flap.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

And here is a link for free paper ! I put my name on the list and they sent me a confirmation....nothing to loose....and a free sample of orange Comet cleaner as well...

http://everythinginpapercrafting.com/paper_promotion.html


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is a link on how to make your own paper. It requires a square, spray on glue, tissue paper and aluminum foil. Nothing is as malleable as this for folding difficult models.
http://www.fishgoth.com/origami/essay_foilbacking.html


----------

